# Windows laptop with best display!{55K}



## adimax (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi everyone.

My Budget is 55K(fixed).I want an Ivy Bridge lappy with best display.
Note:Best display is not 1080p for me,it should be having good contrast,accurate color reproduction(to some extent),good viewing angles 

AND MOST IMP OF ALL:Should be comfortable to read for hours.

I wanted a Macbook,but its out of budget,so please help me!

Note:1.Any resolution will do,as long as it satisfies me above query.
       2.Try to suggest one with GFX card
       3.Size min 14''
       4.HP is out of question.
Thanks a ton in advance!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 30, 2012)

Sony VIAO E Series SVE14116GNB Laptop 3rd Gen Ci5/4GB/500GB/Win 7 Pro: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Sony Notebook

if you dont do much gaming


Dell New Inspiron 15R(Audi) 3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ 1GB Graphics/ Win 7 HB Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Dell Notebook

has GPU too but the Sony one will handle most Media and even some games you throw at it


----------



## adimax (Jun 30, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Sony VIAO E Series SVE14116GNB Laptop 3rd Gen Ci5/4GB/500GB/Win 7 Pro: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Sony Notebook
> 
> if you dont do much gaming
> 
> ...



Thing is 
1.Dell Inspiron have crap display
2.Vaio has a better display but I tested it in Sony Center.Its keyboard and touchpad has lots of flex,plus screen isnt even near cb45(1080p one) and looks like HP displays.


PS:You may find this contradicting,but How is HP Envy 4 - 1046tx ?(in terms of its proccy and display,have they fixed it?)

Plus I own Dell 1737 studio atm.So,looking for a change........


----------



## har (Jun 30, 2012)

The new sony's have baddd displays especially the new E and T series.Their brightness is only 150 nitts or so which is really low compared to average 200-250 nitts. The S series has a IPS option but really costly. 

The new envy 4t and 6t is pretty good according to reviews. If you dont intend on heavy gaming,I feel its the best around


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 1, 2012)

adimax said:


> Thing is
> 2.Vaio has a better display but I tested it in Sony Center.Its keyboard and touchpad has lots of flex,plus screen isnt even near cb45(1080p one) and looks like HP displays.



You can't compare E and CB series display like this. The latter are of course much better.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jul 1, 2012)

In your budget,cb45 wins hands down.No second thoughts at it.


----------



## adimax (Jul 1, 2012)

Then what do you suggest admin?
CB45 is....old,you see.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 1, 2012)

Look at this
Sony VIAO E Series SVE14A15FN Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Sony Notebook

has a 1600x900 panel. This is the best I could find really.


----------



## adimax (Jul 1, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> Look at this
> Sony VIAO E Series SVE14A15FN Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Sony Notebook
> 
> has a 1600x900 panel. This is the best I could find really.



What about this?
1.
SVE15118FN : E Series : VAIO Laptop & Computer : Sony India
It has 3612QM,7650 2gigs,backlit keyboard...and some screen im not sure of..
2.
Samsung 550p5c-s02in
Its specs are :
i7 3610qm, gt650m ddr3, 1600×900 matte display, no backlit keyboard  only 90 watts charger
Its priced at 58k!!!

So,which one will you all suggest? @dashing.sujay


----------



## har (Jul 1, 2012)

Definitely samsung !! But the screen for 15" is only 1366*768 internationally. Please confirm !! And 58k if for the blu-ray version I think.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes the Samsung seems better.


----------



## aaruni (Jul 1, 2012)

you can try Dell Inspiron 14R Special Edition..


----------



## adimax (Jul 1, 2012)

aaruni said:


> you can try Dell Inspiron 14R Special Edition..



Leave Dell.Want to try new brand.I am using my Dell Studio 17 ATM.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 3, 2012)

Here are the best options for you


----------

